# صح ام خطأ؟؟



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

*الرجل يحبُّ الألم ، يحبّ مَن تؤذيه ، فبالألم يختبر رجولته وقدرته على الصبر . *
*لذا ، لا يتعلّق بإمرأة تبكي أمامه ، بل بامرأة تُبكيه*​ 
*****
***​ 
مقولة قراتها صدفة واتمنى ان اعرف منكم  رأيكم فيما ان كانت صح ام خطا ​ 
*​ 
ماذا تقول انتَ المقولة صح ؟؟ ام خطأ؟؟​ 
مارايكِ انتِ فى المقولة ؟؟​ 
مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى لكم


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

امممممم احنا في العراق ماكو هيج كلام اذا اؤذي الرجل هههههههههههههههههه الله يدري

شيسوي بيه لان احنا العراقيين اعصاب كلش


يسلموو غلاتوش للموضوع


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> امممممم احنا في العراق ماكو هيج كلام اذا اؤذي الرجل هههههههههههههههههه الله يدري
> 
> شيسوي بيه لان احنا العراقيين اعصاب كلش
> 
> ...


 

ههههههه اتفق معك فى الرأى لكن مااعمم الكلام على الجميع 
شكرا لروحك العفوية فى الردود


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*عايزه رايي بصراحه

المقوله دي صح
مع اغلب الرجاله ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أبريل 2012)

نغم قال:


> ههههههه *اتفق معك فى الرأى* لكن مااعمم الكلام على الجميع
> شكرا لروحك العفوية فى الردود


*تتفقى على أية ؟؟؟؟*
*وهو احنا فهمنا حاجة ؟؟*


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عايزه رايي بصراحه​*
> 
> 
> *المقوله دي صح*​
> *مع اغلب الرجاله *​


اشكرك جدا لصراحتك
صح كلامك انا كنت اريد اعرف ان كانت المقولة تنطبق على الرجل الشرقى لان الاغلبيه عندها صورة متحجرة عن الرجل الشرقى


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تتفقى على أية ؟؟؟؟*
> *وهو احنا فهمنا حاجة ؟؟*


 

هههه يمكن مافهمت كلامها هى كانت تقصد انه الرجل العراقى عصبى جدا وهذه المقولة ماتمشى مع كل رجل عراقى وان حصل له اذى ماهيسكت ابدا ..

وانا اتفق معها انه ممكن يكون فى هذا النوع من الرجال لكن ما الكل 

ويهمنى اعرف رايك جدا:t17:


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

تانيووو قال:


> زين انت شكوو....هو موضوعهه مو موضوعك بليزززز لا تدخل باشياء ما تعنيك





تانيووو قال:


> اما نغم
> 
> حبيبتي اكول بأن الرجال عزيز نفس ما اتخلي امرأة اتأذيه


 

كلام صح لكن الرجال انواع واللى ذكريته نوع منهم اشكرك لرايك عزيزتى تانيا 
والاخ عبودة حب يفهم الموضوع ولان كل عضو يدخل لموضوع يهمهه محتوى الموضوع كذلك اراى الاعضاء الاخرين .حتى يقدر يتواصل ويتفاهم معهم بصورة افضل

تحياتى لك...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2012)

*تأذيه ليه اذا كنتى تقدرى تكسبيه بالهدوء و السياسة ؟؟ و كل راجل و له اسلوبه و الاسلوب اللى يتناسب معاه فى المعاملة بس سيبى فكرة الاذى دى تكون اخر حاجة تلجأى ليها ... *


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تأذيه ليه اذا كنتى تقدرى تكسبيه بالهدوء و السياسة ؟؟ و كل راجل و له اسلوبه و الاسلوب اللى يتناسب معاه فى المعاملة بس سيبى فكرة الاذى دى تكون اخر حاجة تلجأى ليها ... *


 
حسب فهمى للمقولة فهى تعنى اى الم ناتج من تصرفات او مواقف فعلتها البنت بدون قصد ونتيجة لذلك ممكن تسبب للرجل الم ومعانة 

وانا متاكدة انه مافى بنت تحب تاذى الرجل اللى تحبه 
اسعدنى تواجدك ومشاركتك ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تأذيه ليه اذا كنتى تقدرى تكسبيه بالهدوء و السياسة ؟؟ و كل راجل و له اسلوبه و الاسلوب اللى يتناسب معاه فى المعاملة بس سيبى فكرة الاذى دى تكون اخر حاجة تلجأى ليها ... *




*ايه العقل اللي نزل عليكي ده​*


----------



## نغم (27 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ايه العقل اللي نزل عليكي ده​*


 
مايكل ياسلام على ردودك .. ههه


----------



## المفدى بالدم (28 أبريل 2012)

ان كان الموضوع للتساؤل 
فموضوع  احبك مجانا اجاب عل سؤالك 
الرجل يحتاج الى حب فقط
جربى يا حواء ان تحبى ادم 
وسينسى حتى وصية الله كما فعلت حواء 
حبوا رجالكم 
كونوا ملكاتهم 
وسيكونوا سجناءكم 


هذا رايى ​


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> ان كان الموضوع للتساؤل​
> 
> فموضوع احبك مجانا اجاب عل سؤالك
> الرجل يحتاج الى حب فقط
> ...


شكرا لمشاركتك .. بالتاكيد احترم رايك  شدة


----------



## white.angel (2 مايو 2012)

*الامر ليس كذلك .. *
*فقط الرجل اعتاد ان هذه تجرى ورائه*
*وهذه تذوب فى هواه*
*وهذه تعجب بنظراته *
*وعندما يعجب هو بفتاه .. ولا يصل اليها *
*يعرف قيمتها ويتعلق بها .. ويلهث خلفها حتى يفوز بها ..*
*اعتقد ان هذا هو الاذى المقصود ..*
* لا يقصد الاذى بالشر وانما بالتصرف الغير المعتاد .. *
*فهو يصفع كبرياء الرجل ويفيقه .. *​


----------



## نغم (2 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الامر ليس كذلك .. *​
> 
> 
> *فقط الرجل اعتاد ان هذه تجرى ورائه*
> ...


تمام كلامك .. 
واكيد طبعا مافى امراة هتفكر تعذب رجل جسديا هههه ن تجرأت يعنى .. وان حصل هيرد لها الاذى اضعاف طبعا ماهيحبه ..
المقصود هو انه يصبر على المعانة والالم اللى مممكن حبه لها يكون سببه ويشوف قدرة تحمله على المعاناة والمشاكل واحتواءه لها يشعره بالرجولة ..
احيكي لوجهة نظرك ..


----------



## وفاء وليم (8 مايو 2012)

*يقال ان الرجل لا يحب الالم والدليل ان اللة عندما خلق حواء من ضلع ادم اوقعة فى سبات عميق *
*فلو شعر الرجل بالم عند خلق حواء منها لكرهها *
*العكس صحيح عند المراة فامراة وهى تلد تتالم كثيرا وبمقدار آلامها بمقدار حبها لطفلها *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> *الرجل يحبُّ الألم ، يحبّ مَن تؤذيه ، فبالألم يختبر رجولته وقدرته على الصبر . *
> *لذا ، لا يتعلّق بإمرأة تبكي أمامه ، بل بامرأة تُبكيه*​
> *****
> ***​
> ...






> الرجل يحبُّ الألم



من أصدر فتوي بأن الرجل يحب الألم...انا لا احبه..كما الكثيرون 



> يحبّ مَن تؤذيه



ربما كان أيذائها له رغبة منها له بحياة افضل بعيدا عنها ...؟!!



> فبالألم يختبر رجولته وقدرته على الصبر



الا ألم العشق... 
أختباره سيصبح لعنه تتدفق فى خلايا القلب والدم لا يمكن السيطره عليه...
 حتي يصبه عشق روحي.. لا يعترف بمفاهيم الجسديه البشريه
 التي وُضِعت من ضمن ما يدعم الحب والأعجاب بأمرأه فى هذا الزمن...


> لذا ، لا يتعلّق بإمرأة تبكي أمامه


اذا كذب من قال أن ..

دموع المرأه كدموع التماسيح ...؟!!!



> بل بامرأة تُبكيه



وما اصعب أن يتعلق بأمرأة تبكيه بلا دموع ..
فدموعه جمرات يتلظي بها القلب...
 عند صدور الحكم منها بالبكاء الأبدي علي معشوقها ...

فى رأيي انها مشاعر خاصه بكاتب المقوله..لا اجد فى حياتي منها حدث..

وأراها مجرد مقوله لا اعتبرها صحيحه بالنسبة لي...لكن لغيري فهم أدري بمشاعرهم 

::::::::::

شكرا علي أتاحة أبداء الرأي فى المقوله موضوع مشاركتك ​


----------



## نغم (8 مايو 2012)

وفاء وليم قال:


> *يقال ان الرجل لا يحب الالم والدليل ان اللة عندما خلق حواء من ضلع ادم اوقعة فى سبات عميق *





وفاء وليم قال:


> *فلو شعر الرجل بالم عند خلق حواء منها لكرهها *
> *العكس صحيح عند المراة فامراة وهى تلد تتالم كثيرا وبمقدار آلامها بمقدار حبها لطفلها *


نظرة مختلفة وممبزة
احييك واشكر تواجدك


----------



## نغم (8 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> من أصدر فتوي بأن الرجل يحب الألم...انا لا احبه..كما الكثيرون ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تحليلك  الشخصى رائع جدا وبالطبع هى مقولة كتبها شخص وقد تنطبق على بعض وقد لاتنطبق على البعض الاخر 
وطبيعى جدا ان تكون ضد وليس مع المقولة لانها ليست مقولة منزلة من السماء انما هى تجربة شخص وكل منا يختلف عن الاخر ...
نتشابه احيان ونختلف احيان
جزيل الشكر لتواجد الجميل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> تحليلك  الشخصى رائع جدا وبالطبع هى مقولة كتبها شخص وقد تنطبق على بعض وقد لاتنطبق على البعض الاخر
> وطبيعى جدا ان تكون ضد وليس مع المقولة لانها ليست مقولة منزلة من السماء انما هى تجربة شخص وكل منا يختلف عن الاخر ...
> نتشابه احيان ونختلف احيان
> جزيل الشكر لتواجد الجميل



لن أتشابه معكي الا فى ما تكتبيه ..ورغما عني سأرتدي ثوب المشاعر الذي ترتديه كتاباتك ايا كان لون هذا الثوب 

لأني متيم بكتابتك وأعتبرها مخطوطات ذهبيه نادره لأمراه مختلفة المشاعر عن باقي النساء

لان بصدق للمره الأولي فى حياتي أجد أحداهن تكتب دون ان تتقيد بموضه جديده تعتلي كل بنات حواء

وليس عندي رغبه فى ذكر تلك الموضه ...

لكن لو أتفقنا دائما فهناك شيء خاطيء نادرا ما يحدث..

وهو ان يتفق رجل ومرأه دائما ..

وهذا الشيء النادر قد حدث معي لكن فى كتاباتك فقط ..

اما ما تنقليه فهو ليس من كتاباتك

معجب فقط بمشاعرك انتي فى كتاباتك ..
لكن ما تنقليه لا يجعلني مختلف معكي... 
لانه كما قلتي هي مشاعر شخص اخر ..
حتي وان كنتي تدعميها كمقوله صحيحه 

شكرا لردك الذي أشعر انه يأتي ككرم منك غير معتاد عليه تجاهي ...

حين أشارك بالرد علي مخطوطاتك 

تحياتي لخيالك الخصب
​


----------



## نغم (8 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لن أتشابه معكي الا فى ما تكتبيه ..ورغما عني سأرتدي ثوب المشاعر الذي ترتديه كتاباتك ايا كان لون هذا الثوب ​
> لأني متيم بكتابتك وأعتبرها مخطوطات ذهبيه نادره لأمراه مختلفة المشاعر عن باقي النساء​
> لان بصدق للمره الأولي فى حياتي أجد أحداهن تكتب دون ان تتقيد بموضه جديده تعتلي كل بنات حواء​
> وليس عندي رغبه فى ذكر تلك الموضه ...​
> ...


 اشكرك لرأيك حول كتاباتى احرفنا تعبر عنا دائما 
وانا سعيدة كون  قلمى الصغير يجعلك تتفق معه فتبهرنا باجمل الخواطر ..
انا بالحقيقة قرأت المقولة صدفة وشعرت بأنها قد تصدق احيانا وقد تخيب احيان وبما انى لست برجل وكانى لى الفضول الكبير لاعرف من يوافق المقولة من يرفضها  من الرجال نقلتها لكم لاسمع ارائكم..


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مايو 2012)

حبيت مرتين وفى المرتين سيبتهم عشان الطريق وصل لمنطقه مسدوده مينفعش اقدم تضحيات اكتر من اللى قدمته فى المشكله محور الحاجز وكنت بتنظر تضحيات عشان اكمل ، كنت بنتظر تضحيات لسببي لانى شرقى ولانى قدمت تضحيات بمفهوم الراجل الشرقى بتاعكم ميقدمهاش ولما ملاقيتش التضحيات اللى انا منتظرها سيبتهم واللى خنقنى اوى ان حبيبتى التانيه كانت عارفه انى لو سيبتها مش هرجعلها ومع ذلك اختارت الطريق اللى هى لواختارته هنفترق
انا شرقى باسلوبى وشخصيتى وليس شرقى متحجر لاننى ارى الرجوله فى الشرقيه ،مقوله خاطئه بالنسبه ليا اشكرك .


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2012)

*انا متفق معاكى المعلومة صحيحة
وسالى مجرب ولا تسالى طبيب
وهو انا مجربها واتفق برضو مع راى اختى شقاوة
*​


----------



## نغم (9 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> حبيت مرتين وفى المرتين سيبتهم عشان الطريق وصل لمنطقه مسدوده مينفعش اقدم تضحيات اكتر من اللى قدمته فى المشكله محور الحاجز وكنت بتنظر تضحيات عشان اكمل ، كنت بنتظر تضحيات لسببي لانى شرقى ولانى قدمت تضحيات بمفهوم الراجل الشرقى بتاعكم ميقدمهاش ولما ملاقيتش التضحيات اللى انا منتظرها سيبتهم واللى خنقنى اوى ان حبيبتى التانيه كانت عارفه انى لو سيبتها مش هرجعلها ومع ذلك اختارت الطريق اللى هى لواختارته هنفترق
> انا شرقى باسلوبى وشخصيتى وليس شرقى متحجر لاننى ارى الرجوله فى الشرقيه ،مقوله خاطئه بالنسبه ليا اشكرك .


انا المتشكرة لك كونك شاركتنا افكارك .. بالحقيقة اللى انت مريت بيه صعب كونه يتكرر لمرتين 
 لو تسمح لى اقول :لاتسمح لفكرك مجرد يفكر بأى وحدة منهم كونهم استهتروا بتقدماتك اللى هى نادرا رجل شرقى يقدمها 
تأكد انه لك انثى مميزة تستحق رجولتك الشرقية وتناسبها وهتجى بوقتها المناسب تقدس تقدماتك..

نعمة الله تطيب جراحك..


----------



## نغم (9 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا متفق معاكى المعلومة صحيحة*
> 
> *وسالى مجرب ولا تسالى طبيب*
> *وهو انا مجربها واتفق برضو مع راى اختى شقاوة*​


 انا مهتمة جدا اعرف نسبة الرجال اللى هيقولوا انها صح لانى متوقعة انه وجودهم تقريبا قليل وواضح حسب تجربتك كنت واحد منهم

اشكرك لتواجدك ولمشاركتك
تحياتى لك..


----------



## Samir poet (9 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> انا مهتمة جدا اعرف نسبة الرجال اللى هيقولوا انها صح لانى متوقعة انه وجودهم تقريبا قليل وواضح حسب تجربتك كنت واحد منهم
> 
> اشكرك لتواجدك ولمشاركتك
> تحياتى لك..


*اتعرفين لماذا
اولا لانة شى طبيعى الراجل
بطبعتو طيب القلب
ومايحبش يفقدشى غالى عليا جدااااا
يعنى مثلا اذا بكت العين تمسح اليد الدموع
شفى بقا العلاقة الحب ما بين اليد والعين
ثانيا خصوص
لو اووعى بقا لو كل الطرفين
الحبيبة والحبيبة
مشاعرهم نفس الحب تيجة كل واحد فيهم فى هذة اللحظة الراجل بتطبعتو فيها بيبكى خوفا على افتقد حبيبتة فى هذة اللحظة  
الرائعة 
وتقبلى تحياتى ليكى
ودى عن تجربة شخصية ليا

*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (21 أغسطس 2012)

عندما يحب الانسان بصدق
بيكون الحب هو نعمة من الرب
و ليس له يد فيه
فهو لا يختار من يحب
و لا طريقتها و اسلوبها
هو يجد قلبه و حواسه و كيانه كله ممتلئ بحبها
يجد حبها يحتويه للنهاية و لا يمكنه ان يفعل شئ سوى ان يحبها
مهما فعلت هى بالنسبة له حبيبته التى لا يريد غيرها بحياته

شكرا لك على اثارة افكارنا بموضوعك الجميل


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2012)

> الرجل يحبُّ الألم ، يحبّ مَن تؤذيه


مقولة عارية من الصحة 
اللى بيحب "من يؤذيه" مش شخص سوى , اكيد مستنقص نفسه مثلا لأنه شايف نفسه مستحق للألم والاذية !!
ده رأيى


----------

